# Too old to live in dorms?



## wolvie (Jul 3, 2005)

I'm going back to school in the spring, and was considering living in a dorm instead of an apartment. The dorm would be paid with my financial aid, so I probably could get away with only working part time. If I got an apartment, I'd have to work and go to school full time. I know people do both all the time, but I would really like to focus on school as much as possible.

Here's my problem. I'm 25, and will be 26 by the time my classes start. Is this too old to live in the dorms? I'm worried it will be awkward. By the time I graduate I'll be 28 or 29. What do you guys think? Will it be pathetic for a 25+ year old man to live in dorms with teenagers just getting out of highschool?


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

it depends. if you're young at heart, and love to have tons of "immature" fun, you won't have a problem in a first year residence. I've known lots of older people in undergrad student residences.

however, if you don't plan to take part in their fun it will probably be a drag for you, because people will be going out every night, they'll be staying up really late, and probably make lots of noise a lot of the time. 

if your personality is more of the latter, I would look into staying in upper-year residences, or looking for a room off-campus, just because you'll get annoyed staying in residence.

Personally, residence is always a "once-in-a-lifetime" experience. I would take residence for the spontaneity of it all...just as long as I have the discipline to do all my assignments despite the distractions, and can put up with the cafeteria experience.


----------



## soma (Nov 10, 2003)

There was a guy in his 40's living in my dorm last semester. Never met the guy, but no one seemed to really care. Also, I kind of like the idea of older people in the dorms. Certainly better than more freshman


----------



## onlylordknows (Apr 27, 2004)

If I was in your situation, I wouldn't live in the dorms..

I would just get an off campus apartment housing with random roommate matching
the price different isn't that significant compared to the dorms... considering the fact that you will be splitting the costs with your roommates


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

wolvie, I'll probably be in a similar situation next year. By then I'll be 25 going on 26...and I'll be applying for a 3 yr program in college. I was considering to live on campus during that time---partly for the campus life experience but I don't know if I'll be too old for that sort of thing.


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

When I lived in the dorm freshman year there was a middle-age woman living on our floor. Late 20s is not too old.


----------



## laurafreak (Apr 3, 2005)

some schools have dorms for older people (not that you're old ), they're geared toward grad students, but that might be something you could find out about

the area coordinator for 3 of our dorms was a a 25 year old grad student, and she had her own little apartment in the dorms


----------

